# anarchist cyberpunk mafia, berlin 2070



## nastypass (Feb 25, 2021)

NIGHT FALLS ON THE BERLIN COMMUNE AS THE SOUNDS OF THE SIEGE FALL QUIET
THE FOLLOWING CYBERPUNKS ARE STILL IN THE GAME, WATCHING OUT FOR ANY SIGN OF SAEDER-KRUPP'S NEXT OFFENSIVE, SURE TO COME IN THE MORNING:​

QENYA
REDNECKPHOENIX
JACKPK
M&F
RARI_TEH
HERBE
ZERO MOMENT
*Night 0 has begun. Day 1 begins in 48 hours.*


Spoiler: Pings



@rari_teh 
@JackPK 
@RedneckPhoenix 
@M&F 
@Herbe 
@qenya 
@Zero Moment 

Spectators:
@Zori 
@Hydreigon25


----------



## nastypass (Feb 28, 2021)

The shaky peace lasts through the night. There's sporadic gunfire, but somehow nobody's dead in the morning. As you all go back to your barricades and positions in the commune under siege, you eye each other suspiciously...

Night 0 has ended with no deaths. *Day 1 starts now, and lasts 48 hours.*



Spoiler: player pings



@JackPK @qenya @RedneckPhoenix @M&F @rari_teh @Herbe @Zero Moment


----------



## M&F (Feb 28, 2021)

bad news citizens


----------



## JackPK (Feb 28, 2021)

We have no reason to believe n0 was a no-kill night like Knives Alley had, right? If so, we must've gotten darn lucky somehow or other, be it a doctor or bulletproof or something


----------



## qenya (Feb 28, 2021)

JackPK said:


> We have no reason to believe n0 was a no-kill night like Knives Alley had, right? If so, we must've gotten darn lucky somehow or other, be it a doctor or bulletproof or something


Indeed! Unless this is some bastardish thing along the lines of Mawile's game where the mafia got to save up kills for future nights. But we were told not to expect anything too wacky from roles so it's probably not that.

I'm gonna be a bit useless until Monday because I only have just under 18 hours to finish this damn essay I keep angsting about, but I promise to come back and actually participate before EoD, at the very latest.


----------



## rari_teh (Feb 28, 2021)

the first thing that came to mind seeing a no death n0 was mfia’s arsonist and cannoneer but since the roles aren’t supposed to be too wacky it must’ve been lucky doctor/roleblocker/bulletproof


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 28, 2021)

hubguyn


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 28, 2021)

i forgot about gaming


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 28, 2021)

damn stryke isn't in this game. oh well.

*rari_teh*


----------



## Herbe (Feb 28, 2021)

i panicked logged into here on my phone cause i remember that this was or had started soon but yall i got an anthropology take home exam that lasts 1hr 30m that i didnt do ANY of the readings for an i gotta address that situation tonight so ill see yall tomorrow i HOPE 

theres a >rand chance remembering abt this game gave me something to procrastinate my exam with so its just gonna be a test of willpower i fucking guess


----------



## qenya (Mar 1, 2021)

The Essay Is Complete


----------



## qenya (Mar 1, 2021)

God I gotta get a lid on my procrastination. Finished that one with four minutes before the deadline.


----------



## qenya (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyway. More from me after I've slept but I have a question that's occurred to me to ask. I do have one question that might be handy to know for later - have any of you guys played on a scumteam with each other before? The only time I can think of is me and rari in Cats! (2019).


----------



## qenya (Mar 1, 2021)

Oops, hit post too soon. Please imagine that's better phrased, haha.

The reason I was wondering is that I've been thinking about reasons for no N0 kill and... well, if it was a bulletproof or something, then it was just random and we won't be able to divine anything from it and it's pointless thinking about it, right. If it was a roleblocker then I don't see that that tells us anything right now either. But if it was a lucky doctor or jailkeeper, that might mean the mafia targeted someone who's an obvious N0 kill (which I waaaanna say would be Herbe or rari? or conceivably me or M&F? it's been a while since we played a non-hydra game, I can't remember what the consensus is on the strongest players).

So I was curious to see if anyone had any insights about how anyone else liked to select targets as mafia, if that makes sense. I realise it's a bit grasping-at-straws, it just occurred to me as a thing to ask about.

(The other possibility that immediately jumped to mind is that RNP carried the kill and someone roleblocked him because of the meme, heehee.)

Anyway. Good luck with your exam, Herbe! Hope you manage to do everything you need to do.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 1, 2021)

Interesting thought process! IIRC I'm pretty sure I haven't played on a scum ingroup with anyone else here (at least since mafia was resurrected in quarantine; I can't be assed to check farther back than that), although I of course GMed you and rari being scum together in Cats Mafia, qenya.

Judging from Cats scumchat, and the Tarot Mafia scumgroup I was in, it seems like the prevailing mood among scum on night 0 is usually to target someone who's played a lot recently? so people who are new, absent lately, or were killed early in other games can have a chance to play for longer

(But I haven't paid much attention to any recent games besides this and knives alley, so tbh I don't know whom this thought process would suggest as a hypothetical mafia/doctor target)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 1, 2021)

i don't have a night role so if i was rbed i wouldnae know


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 1, 2021)

hello. I am present.

I see the possibilities for the n0 lack of kills have been mapped out already. my function, fulfilled.

it is time to sleep.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 1, 2021)

qenya said:


> I do have one question that might be handy to know for later - have any of you guys played on a scumteam with each other before?


me and mf the dream team back in tvtropes - we've also hydra'd so much i feel like we're in each other's heads 
that's the most i can recall in recent herbememory


qenya said:


> Anyway. Good luck with your exam, Herbe! Hope you manage to do everything you need to do.


I did great!!!!! things are looking up for mr. herbe


----------



## Herbe (Mar 1, 2021)

zm i have this vague memory tugging on my pantsleg of mafia-ing with you back in some olden era???? 2015 maybe????? wait i actually need to investigate this its gonna bug me - my memory is swiss cheese and im lactose intolerant

like. it's not gonna be game-useful because i was Literal Baby and Child but goddamnit i gotta know now out of principle


----------



## Herbe (Mar 1, 2021)

ah, i see where i got my wires crossed - i was thinking of capitalist democracy mafia which is one of those games i reread every so often for fun and laughter. (i linked it because it is Good and Fun to read) ZM and i were town together but when it got down to the wire i felt like, peak solidarity with him so thats where the connection came from

Jack, though, actually was mafia with a kid version of me back in inspector mafia, which i found by going through my pms. We even made a quicktopic. How quaint <3 (The quicktopic had 12 messages and it was one of those games that never finished so there's not much data to be gotten there, but good times, right?)


----------



## M&F (Mar 1, 2021)

okay yeah, let's get it narrow and proper on what each possible normal-role-ish lack of N0 death would give us, information by information
-if it was a successful heal, then the healer will know who they targeted, in which case, someone knows who was the would-be N0 death last night; not worth outing a doc to find that out however
-if it was a successful roleblock, then the blocker correctly pinpointed a mafiosx, and if this is the case, then they should probably come forward posthaste
-if it was a hit on a bulletproof player, then we might not potentially have the means to glean anything at all, unless they do get notified when a kill attempt bounces off them; but even in such a case, we'd basically be looking at a one-player version of the doc scenario

it's worth keeping in mind that we only have seven players, so if one of them is a doc or a blocker, the chance of them just successfully completely randing the correct target to prevent an N0 kill is not negligible

anyways, to answer qenya's question, the only person in this game with whom I've played scum in recent memory is herbe; and besides, for what it's worth, herbe will be able to attest that I'm pretty careful about avoiding docs, and I would think he's learned my tricks as well, so if we're chasing that line of thought /all the way down, it would probably not be either of us


----------



## M&F (Mar 1, 2021)

and oh yeah also, do we want to talk about RNP casting a vote on rariteh or


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 1, 2021)

ok D1 is about to end and i’ll die for a jokevote if i don’t do anything
sadly i have no scumreads so this is sort of random, *zero moment*


----------



## qenya (Mar 2, 2021)

Shit I forgot about this

When is EoD again


----------



## qenya (Mar 2, 2021)

At 23 minutes past this hour apparently, if the "48 hours" on the OP is to be taken precisely literally

Uhhhh OK. If it's a choice between rari and *Zero Moment* I'm afraid I have to go for the less active one

Or if the day was supposed to end on the hour then I guess my vote doesn't count anyway


----------



## qenya (Mar 2, 2021)

qenya said:


> less active


("less active" in the sense of "is usually less active, and therefore harder to sort", rather than "has posted less so far in this game". you're busy! i get it. no judgement.)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 2, 2021)

*nastypass*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 2, 2021)

my role is kinda useless ngl even if it technically does something

it's not fruit vendor


----------



## nastypass (Mar 2, 2021)

qenya said:


> At 23 minutes past this hour apparently, if the "48 hours" on the OP is to be taken precisely literally


It is! Although maybe it should be "at least 48 hours," to cover my own butt for days like today. :P *Day 1 has ended.*

Votes: *2 Zero Moment*, 1 rari_teh

_Meanwhile, in Osaka, an office holoscreen flashes red with a news bulletin, and they show more footage from the events in Berlin. Not doctored, for once: a couple of punks, identified as qenya and rari_teh, shove somebody up against the wall and have him shot. The camera flinches, and they cut to an employee ID photo of the victim: *Zero Moment, Saeder-Krupp security specialist.* "No doubt a traitor to his employers," says the NHK news anchor AI, parroting the standard Saeder-Krupp line for when their agents-provocateur get caught._

*Zero Moment has been shot. They were a Saeder-Krupp agent!

Night 1 begins now, and lasts 48 hours.*


----------



## nastypass (Mar 2, 2021)

oh right I forgot pings


Spoiler: pings



@Zero Moment @rari_teh @RedneckPhoenix @qenya @M&F @JackPK @Herbe[/spoilers]


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 2, 2021)

oh


----------



## nastypass (Mar 4, 2021)

It's a chaotic night. In the wake of the previous day's execution, Saeder-Krupp pushes hard against the commune in retaliation. Hardly anyone sleeps all night with the sound of gunfire and VTOL flyovers in the distance.

The Berliners discover two things in the morning:

The first is a huge fire at JackPK's flat, complete with the wreckage of an exploded car and his badly crushed and burnt corpse.

The second is a message from M&F to everyone's inbox that reads "gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg" - someone goes to check on her, and they find her body slumped over on an old analogue keyboard, riddled with bullet holes.

Over the course of the morning, people search the wreckage and the abandoned flat. It's clear:
*JackPK has died. He was an anarchist.
M&F has died. She was an anarchist.
Day 2 begins, and will last 48 hours.*



Spoiler: pings



@JackPK @Herbe @M&F @RedneckPhoenix @rari_teh @Zero Moment @qenya


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 4, 2021)

holy shit


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 4, 2021)

i want to say cannoneer especially because i have a slightly wacky role but i won’t jump the gun
i also tentatively want to say that qenya is locktown for making sure zm would be lynched


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 4, 2021)

my role is i die 

but i survive


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 4, 2021)

unless it's a lynch then rip


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 4, 2021)

have you perhaps died in the penultimate night


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 4, 2021)

@qenya let’s have some fun
i know you’re town and you know i’m town too i assume
i know we are able to pull this off. the remaining one mafia must be either keith or herbe. you see where i’m going? *abstain*


----------



## qenya (Mar 4, 2021)

Yikes. Hmm. That wasn't the night result I'd hoped for.

I wonder why the mafia would choose to shoot someone other than me or rari.


----------



## qenya (Mar 4, 2021)

I think before I make any other decisions, I'd like to know: @rari_teh , @Herbe , did either of you target me with a night action last night? You don't need to claim, I'm just trying to piece together info.


----------



## qenya (Mar 4, 2021)

(I guess same question to Keith but I'm assuming the answer is "no" since you seem to be saying you're a bulletproof)


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 5, 2021)

qenya said:


> I think before I make any other decisions, I'd like to know: @rari_teh , @Herbe , did either of you target me with a night action last night? You don't need to claim, I'm just trying to piece together info.


i sure did. hewwo


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 5, 2021)

technically i die but then am revived at the start of the next phase

which, since kills should be carried out at the end of a phase. that stipulation seems odd


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 5, 2021)

maybe there's a mafia role that kills in the middle of the day or summat. never heard of a role like that before


----------



## qenya (Mar 5, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > I think before I make any other decisions, I'd like to know: @rari_teh , @Herbe , did either of you target me with a night action last night? You don't need to claim, I'm just trying to piece together info.
> ...


Fascinating! So then perhaps you can tell me which of these fruit-themed alcoholic drinks I received last night?

- cocktail containing sake, amaretto and lime juice
- single shot of cherry-flavoured vodka
- bottle of wine made from the finest Bordeaux grapes (2031 vintage)


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 5, 2021)

qenya said:


> Fascinating! So then perhaps you can tell me which of these fruit-themed alcoholic drinks I received last night?
> 
> - cocktail containing sake, amaretto and lime juice
> - single shot of cherry-flavoured vodka
> - bottle of wine made from the finest Bordeaux grapes (2031 vintage)


vodka, comrade


----------



## qenya (Mar 5, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating! So then perhaps you can tell me which of these fruit-themed alcoholic drinks I received last night?
> ...


is the correct answer. Cool. Dunno if that was your idea or Claire's but I love the inventiveness. 

I figure since we have two claims I might as well join in, since I can explain some of the weirdness with nightkills. I'm a JOAT; I healed rari N0 and vigged M&F N1 (and I guess the mafia killed Jack but I still have no clue why). So I was already predisposed to townread you, rari, and the ZM yeet plus this clinches the deal.

Unfortunately I've now completely run out of useful actions (my last one is only situationally useful, and probably not in this situation), rendering me effectively a VT. And I doubt we're going to get to N3 to let me loop around again, so, hmm. Any ideas for solving are appreciated. (I don't really get what you're going for with the abstention tbh.)

@Herbe would be interested in hearing what your role is!


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 5, 2021)

i’m really glad you’re enjoying the vodka, comrade! full credits to nastypass though LMAO
i actually got a sampler so before sending you some i served me some peach vodka. i crave the taste


----------



## qenya (Mar 5, 2021)

Squints... are you saying you vended fruit to yourself N0. Why would you do that

Or are you just RPing and I'm taking this too seriously


----------



## qenya (Mar 5, 2021)

At any rate I still don't see that abstaining gets us anywhere. It's true that this is MYLo, but neither you nor I can heal anyone or get any information tonight, and nor can RNP even if he's town, so unless Herbe has some fabulous claim that changes everything, all that happens is the mafia kill one of us and we end up in YOLo instead.


----------



## qenya (Mar 5, 2021)

Regarding Jack's death... He only posted twice, and I can't see anything that would let on he was a power role, so it seems a bit odd to choose him rather than me or rari, after what happened with ZM. My initial assumption was that they were trying to avoid killing whoever a doctor might want to heal, after the furore I made about in D1; and that would suggest they thought they did run into a doctor N0 (which I guess, if they targeted rari, was sort of correct). But it also occurred to me recently that Herbe hasn't had an opportunity to be online much, so it might be something like, he got back from his exam with not long before the deadline and didn't have time to put much thought into the kill. Or even didn't submit one at all and had it rand.

This is all pretty speculative, huh... I would feel more comfy if we could get a claim from Herbe. I guess he might have a chance to come on a couple of hours before EoD? Timezones complicated.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 5, 2021)

holy fuck this day started WEDNESDAY????


----------



## Herbe (Mar 5, 2021)

i have been so focused on other shit in my life whoops


----------



## Herbe (Mar 5, 2021)

FUCK I HAVE CLASS ON ZOOM IN ONE MINUTE

ill see yall later im so sorry to dip i will be back after class feck


----------



## Herbe (Mar 5, 2021)

qenya said:


> I think before I make any other decisions, I'd like to know: @rari_teh , @Herbe , did either of you target me with a night action last night? You don't need to claim, I'm just trying to piece together info.


i did not!


qenya said:


> @Herbe would be interested in hearing what your role is!


i am a transporter! i switch people around so that any action that targets the one targets the other. n1 i switched me and rari - and it is so interesting to me that you healed rari (me) night one and no deaths happened, so i have to assume that the mafia was targeting rari too that night and i would have put myself in death's path if you hadn't also tried to heal rari

now i have been thinking about this game! and i want to share with you a post i made once i saw EoD and emailed to myself


----------



## Herbe (Mar 5, 2021)

"
ok guys wait holy shit. wait. hold on. okay i'm gonna say something a little bit Out There, like, even by _herbe_ standards, but so many things have been happening for me lately and i think its so cool that we managed to, by simple chance and fate, take out scum as soon as possible in this game

alright so like idk if y'all see some of the things i post but I've been kinda Going Through It Lately????? you know??? heck even in G+H I died night ZERO, which like, never happens to me

but i've BIG felt that March are when things get super bright for me and things come together and - I do have a point to this, cause when I showed up tuesday afternoon I had just sprained my shoulder realllll bad and i texted a dorm mate and they brought me meds and got me a glass of water and my phone charger and was REALLY sweet to me ( i don't have a roommate to conscript for that labor) and I don't have any homework tonight because the college gave EVERYONE the day off classes tomorrow. it's supposed to be observed as a break, to do no work. and i also got out of my thursday drawing homework cause shoulder injury. so like... honestly i'm kinda set???? i needed to make myself take a break anyway??? and things are coming together for me and -

and my crackpot, tinfoil, herbe-ass theory is that Maybe I Just Get A Break In Mafia For Once In My Life. Maybe Town Wins Pretty Easy And I Don't Say Stupid Shit That Makes People Tunnel Me.

This - I really - I know this is not empirically helpful in anyway but I just wanna let y'all know I have STEADFAST confidence in this game and I am WILLING to work for that but also Maybe... Maybe It Isn't That Bad "

i wrote that cause i wanted to get my thoughts down on paper but now with the rariswitch luck???? i have like, so much confidence in this - and my next theory is that *rnp* is mafia because of course. why not. we're so used to snap mafiareading him that we stopped doing it but what if maybe just this once he is. for the goof of it. just to make this game a little easier for us to solve


----------



## Herbe (Mar 5, 2021)

Herbe said:


> n1


is it so wrong to assume that the first night phase of the game can be called "night one." is that so wrong. is that so foolish.

(obviously i meant the first night phase of the game)


----------



## Herbe (Mar 5, 2021)

last night (the real night one?) i switched me and rnp but i guess nothing happened to either of us


----------



## qenya (Mar 5, 2021)

Herbe said:


> [n0] i switched me and rari - and it is so interesting to me that you healed rari (me) night one and no deaths happened, so i have to assume that the mafia was targeting rari too that night and i would have put myself in death's path if you hadn't also tried to heal rari


That's interesting. If rari did in fact distribute vodka to herself on N0 and received it back again successfully (and wasn't just joking), that would conflict with this claim. @rari_teh - was that a joke, and if not, did you actually get a GM message back confirming you received the vodka? Mine had about a paragraph of flavour text (no pun intended).


----------



## qenya (Mar 5, 2021)

Summary of claims/roles, in case anyone's having trouble as I am keeping track:

- qenya: JOAT (no useful actions remaining)
    N0: doc, rari
    N1: vig, M&F
- rari: "fruit" (vodka) vendor
    N0: rari (??)
    N1: qenya
- Herbe: bus driver
    N0: swap rari/Herbe
    N1: swap Keith/Herbe
- Keith: "returns to life at the beginning of the next phase if he dies other than by lynching" (...i.e. bulletproof?)

Feels like we're somewhat lacking in town power, if one of Herbe or RNP is necessarily mafia, hmm. Maybe one of M&F or Jack was a cop or something.


----------



## qenya (Mar 5, 2021)

qenya said:


> other than by lynching


er, *yeeting. pardon me.


----------



## qenya (Mar 5, 2021)

qenya said:


> Feels like we're somewhat lacking in town power, if one of Herbe or RNP is necessarily mafia, hmm. Maybe one of M&F or Jack was a cop or something.


...Crackpot tinfoil theory: What if Jack _was_ a cop who got rolecopped by the mafia on N0

Not really relevant to the current situation but it would explain a lot


----------



## qenya (Mar 5, 2021)

Just realised it was a quarter to midnight and jumped back on in a panic thinking it was EoD, haha. But no, we still have a couple of hours before we hit the 48-hour mark... hope rari gets back online soon.

I think on balance I'm going to cast my vote for *Herbe*, in case I and/or rari can't be back before the deadline - I'm not convinced by this funkiness with the N0 actions, and that seems as good a lead as any. But I do hope to find out rari's opinion.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

*rari*

i have theories but, like, eh


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

ok on second thought i'll share em

rari is some form of mafia tracker or summat and claims to have targetted qenya, then when prompted which bev she gave qenya, picked. yknow. haha funny communism drink, vodka


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

basically the most thematically appropriate one that was, like, guaranteed to be correct in this game

my only thoughts are "what happened to the n1 bev" but like i don't.... care

i'm out for blood


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

also rari wouldn't call fruit vendor "slightly wacky" rari fucking loves fruit vendor


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 6, 2021)

funny story *herbe* but i sure gave myself vodka n0 and i sure be sipping on it


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

Perhaps I'm just tunnelled on Herbe but that does seem like an extremely towny response. Hmf.


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

Ah, the ninjas are here, lovely


----------



## Herbe (Mar 6, 2021)

..... alright, i'm willing to roll with rnp's theory then i guess. sure seems like the clearest choice

*rari*


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 6, 2021)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> rari fucking loves fruit vendor


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

"The clearest choice" huh. More like "the only way to save my own skin"


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 6, 2021)

Herbe said:


> ..... alright, i'm willing to roll with rnp's theory then i guess. sure seems like the clearest choice
> 
> *rari*


surprised pikachu


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 6, 2021)

@RedneckPhoenix we’re at 2 vs 2 and it’s unlikely to change so it’s probably going to rand
my one question to you is in your theory why do i choose to bus my one and only scummate d1

i must say there is a slight chance that herbe was roleblocked n0 and rnp is mafia but occam’s razor tbh


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

God I hope Keith logs on in time to see that

If him not believing you could be a fruit vendor is what loses us the game I may actually die IRL

I also have one other argument I can think of to try but unsure whether it would actually make him more or less likely to reconsider his vote


----------



## Herbe (Mar 6, 2021)

qenya said:


> "The clearest choice" huh. More like "the only way to save my own skin"


you got me there


----------



## Herbe (Mar 6, 2021)

i guess it'll just be up to chance
i feel lucky


----------



## Herbe (Mar 6, 2021)

i have to leave in 20 minutes :(


----------



## Herbe (Mar 6, 2021)

Oh, that's EoD anyway. Neat coincidence


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

It would appear that "EoD time" is a bit of an ethereal concept in this game

It's kinda refreshing tbh. If there isn't a fixed deadline, cheeky mafia can't slide in right before it to overturn the vote


----------



## Herbe (Mar 6, 2021)

ooh, unpredictability, i like it


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

So are you just openwolfing now then


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 6, 2021)

don’t mind me trying to summon keith into the thread


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

Oh my god

I wish I could give you more than one reaction point


----------



## Herbe (Mar 6, 2021)

THE NIGHT ISNT OVER YET?????


----------



## Herbe (Mar 6, 2021)

oh how i love the surprise


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> don’t mind me trying to summon keith into the thread
> 
> View attachment 1002


i recognize 4 of these things and i think the 5th is some furry shit


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

let it rand tbh


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

also remember roles mayn't target themself as per the imtro rules


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

redpop is a better flavor than cotton candy btw


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

IT'S FROM THE STICKER PACK


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 6, 2021)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> also remember roles mayn't target themself as per the imtro rules


wait. @nastypass what


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

nastypass said:


> Roles may not target themselves.


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 6, 2021)

yes i am seeing that
i am also seeing my dm chain in which claire gave me detailed, delightful flavour of me obtaining vodka
i am confused


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

Day not over yet, erp, what


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

I will point out that, per claims, _both_ Herbe and rari have targeted themselves

And the rules do allow for exceptions


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

Nevertheless, @rari_teh, if you have any more information I think now would be the time to share it

Just lay it all out there


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 6, 2021)

qenya said:


> Nevertheless, @rari_teh, if you have any more information I think now would be the time to share it
> 
> Just lay it all out there


you know all i know!


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 6, 2021)

to quote acnh!herbe this isn’t an eod but a slow peaceful sunset


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > Nevertheless, @rari_teh, if you have any more information I think now would be the time to share it
> ...


Is that the singular "you" or the plural?

To be more specific: I'm thinking of a specific trait of the "fruit" I received which hasn't been mentioned publicly yet, and which I think it would be a good idea to reveal


----------



## nastypass (Mar 6, 2021)

qenya said:


> It would appear that "EoD time" is a bit of an ethereal concept in this game
> 
> It's kinda refreshing tbh. If there isn't a fixed deadline, cheeky mafia can't slide in right before it to overturn the vote


((aaaaaaa sorry I didn't mean to let it run on, I just had a dnd game last night and I got distracted. the warlock and the monk were having an argument about infidelity, you see.))
anyway *day 2 ended about 12 hours ago.* The votes are:
*2 Herbe, 2 rari_teh* 
Today's execution will be decided by a roll20 coin flip:

 


the punks keep arguing amongst themselves about who to shoot
and then it is decided for them:
a saeder-krupp security VTOL buzzes overhead, laying down machine gun fire into the crowd
*rari_teh has been shot in the blast*
the punks search their body - *they were an anarchist!
night 2 begins, and will last 48 hours*​


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

fuck.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 6, 2021)

((oh no my pings again i keep forgetting this part))



Spoiler: pings



@rari_teh @Herbe @qenya @RedneckPhoenix


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

nastypass said:


> the warlock and the monk were having an argument about infidelity, you see.


((who won the argument? ))


----------



## nastypass (Mar 6, 2021)

qenya said:


> nastypass said:
> 
> 
> > the warlock and the monk were having an argument about infidelity, you see.
> ...


((Nobody but they both sure got inspiration for it))


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 11, 2021)

oh no


----------



## Herbe (Mar 12, 2021)

on ho


----------



## Zori (Mar 12, 2021)

o noh


----------



## Eifie (Mar 12, 2021)

hoon


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 12, 2021)

honhonhonhonhon bonjour


----------



## qenya (Mar 21, 2021)

Do you guys reckon it would be inappropriate to say something to them...


----------



## Zori (Mar 21, 2021)

on oh


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 21, 2021)

endless night... will the sun ever rise...


----------



## nastypass (Mar 24, 2021)

[spongebob narrator voice] multiple mental health episodes later

By the time the sun rose over Berlin, the streets are in ruins. *qenya*'s flat was bombed during the night, waking everyone up - but the only two to show up were RedneckPhoenix and Herbe. The former went into the rubble to search for clues and learned that *qenya was an anarchist *- but all too late. By the time he turned around, Herbe's arm had already unfolded into a machine gun aimed in his direction. By the time his cybernetic body hit the ground, Saeder-Krupp's agents had already retaken the prosthetics autofactory where his consciousness was being re-uploaded. Poor kid never had a chance.

*Saeder-Krupp wins!* Congrats to @Herbe and @Zero Moment.



Spoiler: pings



@RedneckPhoenix @rari_teh @qenya @JackPK @M&F


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2021)

woo!


----------



## M&F (Mar 24, 2021)

f


----------



## Zori (Mar 25, 2021)

£


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 25, 2021)

wh


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2021)

can we get a role and night events summary?


----------



## qenya (Mar 25, 2021)

Aww. That was a shame. We almost had it too, if only the rand had gone differently  Well done Herbe/ZM!

And thank you for hosting Claire, it was really fun!


----------



## qenya (Mar 25, 2021)

qenya said:


> Aww. That was a shame. We almost had it too, if only the rand had gone differently  Well done Herbe/ZM!
> 
> And thank you for hosting Claire, it was really fun!


incidentally, that was my 1000th post on tcodf! a momentous occasion


----------



## Herbe (Mar 25, 2021)

thanks guys love yall <3


----------

